# age of wing bow



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

can anyone help me with the age of this bow.
Wing Slimline Comp1. it has the case and is mint.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

another pic


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

one more


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I had one. 

To the best of my recollection, it came out in 1975, and was used by Luann Ryon (USA) to win the Olympic gold at Montreal in 1976. It was promoted by John Williams who used it in a book he authored around that time. Williams won the 1972 Munich gold, but shot a Hoyt at that time. 

I recall that the bow has 5/16-18 threads for the stabilizer mounts, for some reason. Stabilizers always rattled loose on me. Otherwise a pretty decent bow, good limb-mounting system. Stacked a bit and not as good a shooter (for me) as the Hoyt TD2.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stash -

Any body every figure out why Wing went to the 5/16" x 18 (coarse thread) when everybody else was using 5/16" x 24 (fine thread)??? Just to be different, I guess?

Got real annoying when trying to use the same stab on several bows.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I can only guess, but at the time Hoyt and other companies were still using 1/4-20 which was OK for dacron, but Kevlar strings were just coming in and stabilizer breakage was getting too common. 

I think Wing went up to 5/16-18 and others went to 5/16-24 before AMO got together and came up with the standard. I doubt if it was "just to be different" or to force people to use Wing stabilizers - they just did it to strengthen the stabilizers without consulting with the other manufacturers. Wing switched to 5/16-24 with all the others shortly afterwards - I don't recall seeing another bow model with the coarse 5/16 thread.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stash -

Remember the hollow stab rods that Hoyt came out with, when they first introduced their T/D? Got about three shots out of my new T/D, before they both cracked, right at the inserts - and that was with Dacron!!! (OK, it was a #65 bow!)

Viper1 out.


----------

